# Where's a good place to catch fiddler crabs around Milton?



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I want to try and catch some sheep heads by the rail road and the I-10 bridge going across the bay, and I hear fiddler crabs work pretty good. So far I've only ever saw a few of them by a boat ramp but that was last year. Is there a time of day or a spot that might be better to find fiddler crabs at close to Milton in the bay?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The best way to catch mass quantities of fiddler crabs is the good ole back breaking, fly swatting chase em down yourself. You want to make sure you go on a dead low tide and just find a mud type grassy flat are on shore and they shouldn't be hard to spot. They are quite fast though. I tried to bucket in the mud idea, Pain in the arse to me hole would fill up with water. Long handled net worked. Don't forget to scrap your pilings for the additional chum


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I do not know the Milton area, but wherever you are, you are going to have a tough time catching them this time of year. This warming trend might have them moving a little, but I have not seen any movement in my normal spot.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I use Fiddler Crab Traps, just bait it, set it, and come back the next day. 

Full of Fiddler Crabs.

Now the spot to place it is a best kept secret.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Fiddler Crab Trap*


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It needs to be warm out or you won't find any.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Where do you buy fiddler traps at


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Not too sure about Milton, but by the Waffle House in Pace and also at the fishing dock off of Hwy 90 in Pace. They are everywhere and can be caught by the hundreds. O*D*W


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to put in by Pace and check it out. That fiddler crap trap is new to me too, I thought a fiddler crab trap was a buried bucket in the sand. I'll have to keep an eye out for a foldable one like your picture.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

If you are on 90 leaving pace, below the 3rd little bridge on the right is always full of them.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

dig them up. between garcon and white point bring a shovel


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Are these spots mainly boat access places? The Waffle House in Pace, is that the one on Woodbine? I walked back there today under the high tension powerlines to where the water was and it may be the wrong time of year, but didn't see any.

The boat ramp on 90, is that where the bridges are between pace/pensacola?

If there's any places you can get to by foot, I'd love to know. It would be great to catch some before heading out to Navarre or PCB pier or wherever the sheepies happen to be.

Thanks!


----------

